

The Second Coming of Deep Linking - dmitrig01
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/the-second-coming-of-deep-linking/

======
spc476
You know, an article about deep linking might be more meaningful if they took
their own advice and deep linked to what "deep linking" is
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_deep_linking](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_deep_linking)).
This _IS_ a hypertext medium you know.

------
reidrac
I was expecting an explanation of what deep linking is, the way the article is
written it lacks context: if you don't know what is "deep linking", it doesn't
make much sense.

OK, _closes tab_.

------
technofiend
Do people really clutter their phone with every random website app? Most of
them appear to be marginally better at rendering the website for the low, low
price of scraping some subset of your personal data.

I use Android profiles for the simple reason that I don't agree some random
app needs to know every email or phone number in my address book,much less
mine my text history. The few apps I use go to a profile hooked to my ham
email address. Still not perfect.

But deep linking via apps? What's the compelling use case again? I don't see
one that doesn't work just as well on the mobile web site.

~~~
Ironchefpython
> What's the compelling use case again?

From the article:

"The mobile website banner links to content within the app. A user clicks the
download button, installs the app and, after install, is deep linked to the
same content in the app."

So the usecase is: when you want to see the exact same thing in an app as you
can on a mobile website.

------
widforss
My only reference to deep links are the deep web links. The modern concept of
mobile deep links throws me of the ball every time.

~~~
troels
Me too - Why are they redefining an already established term?!?

~~~
jerf
It isn't a redefinition. IRIs (or URIs if you prefer) have always encompassed
the ability to be things other than http: and https:, and the application has
the ability to assign arbitrary meanings to what follows the colon. You just
don't see it very often on the web.

~~~
troels
I meant the concept of deep linking, which used to mean that you refer to a
specific link on a subpage of a site (Such as a particular article), rather
than the domain. There's a connotation of legalese to it - The word is/was
used as a negatively loaded term by those who think they have a right to
control who links to their site/content and how they do so. See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_linking](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_linking)

------
Ryel
Holy keyword stuffing.

------
HaloZero
Except that iOS deep linking isn't natively supported, you have to do it
through DeviceFingerpting and even if it was setup correctly you'd have to go
through a lot of effort to do it.

~~~
woah
There are companies that do the legwork for you.

------
art0rz
I don't understand why this is still an issue. Didn't Android fix this
problem? Can't iOS adopt a similar system?

